# Glutton for Punishment: When Groomers Get Light Spoos



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

ha ha! Too funny! I hear ya! Groomer for alot of years now have a cream spoo in show coat! Hate it if she doesn't look angelic and white. But I think I also have a princess muddypants II!


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

I bragged to everyone how I plan on slowly growing her into a scandinavian until her 1st birthday, then attempting an English Saddle (and if that doesn't work, going into a Continental). I didn't count on my Pretty Pretty Princess insisting on helping my dad and my son water the chile and corn every day. Today was the LAST bath this week (pinkie promise!). It was her 3rd... I use a ton of conditioner and allow it to set before rinsing, but I know I need to accept that she will be dirty. I won't bathe her again til next week some time... as long as I can bear it!!! her feet MUST be washed out daily though... despite being shaved, she still manages to pack them full of mud, and I'm not about to leave hard mud balls in her pads!


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Haha, I'm of the less masochistic vain, I guess. I got a black, but oh, was I PICKY about getting one with perfect texture. Also got a mini, because good lord, I have poodles of every size growing out of my ears eight days a week, I don't want to come home and groom one more big one, I'm over it. A mini I can handle bathing and drying every week between all the rest.

But she was in a Scandinavian for awhile. Then we went through English Saddle, Continental, HCC, and now Miami within the course of two months. Blame the first three on getting tired of waiting until she's a year (9 months), and the last on the broken swamp cooler in my apartment and the 90°F weather. Of course now that it's fixed, the hair is still gone. Ah well. It'll come back.


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

And that is why I got a brown - the color of dirt!


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

"le spot merde" That is my favourite!

Paula


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Haha! Great story! I especially love the little muddy feet in the last picture. Her toes almost look like little muddy hands.

--Q


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

that story is great, i loved it


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

OMG that is so CUTE!!!


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Great story and pictures. I especially loved the one of her being combed and lying there there so calm. Then the last picture with her looking up like, "Who me?"


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

That's her go-to look of choice, the little minx. When she sits all awkward and slouches while lookibg up at me from under.her topknot overhang... i see what my parents dealt with when i was a petulant teen. I've never wanted a daughter for this reason...


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i have 5 dogs ... all dark colored. it really hides the dirt well. 
my sister has a white spoo. she lives in the country and the dirt out there is red clay. i always tell her about how i love her apricot poodle.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Thats adorable..and she is cute as can be. Loved the photos!


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you! I do my best to keep her pretty. I kinda hoped for a prissy little diva who considered dirt a personal insult, but instead i got a rowdy little tomboy who patiently endures the combing and washing before darting back to the yard for Rough n Tumble games with my son and Silky terrier. She's just one of the guys!


----------



## royaltygirl (Apr 30, 2011)

she is too cute! I too have a cream spoo and she loves to dig in the yard and eat dirt. Her mouth is always muddy and yucky when she comes inside from going out to potty. I wipe it off before she gets her treat but it still looks gross all day long. Oh well, so much for the glam dog!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Such cute pics and what a great story. Loved it


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

That was great!!! 

My husband is a big neat freak and INSISTED on a black because he didn't want to see all the dirt. Although it looks like we probably actually have a blue, I'm happy he insisted because between his antics and my kids, he does not stay clean for long. 

She is adorable but I have to agree with you - you are definitely a glutton for punishment!


----------



## mandyand casey (Jan 12, 2011)

Sure i love seeing my freshly bathed and dried spoos but my favourite thing to see now is my spoos ( well mandy anyways ) running through a creek, them both flying through the fields with all their dog friends when we are on on hikes. Yes having fancy live topiaries is great but letting them be dogs Seeing them smile as they roll in the mowed grass.

I was once told on another forum that if i couldnt afford to groom them i shouldnt have poodles
ummmmmmmmmmm I think my poodles that hike in the woods at least twice a week with sometimes 1 other dog up to as many as over 50 other dogs but usually 7-10 
are they always spotless NO but we get comments on their cool bikini clips with long topknots everywhere they go are 2 happy healthy very fit poodles that don`t mind that i cant afford to take them both to a groomer every 4 weeks.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree! I arrived home last night to the three happiest faces i'd ever seen... and the DIRTIEST toddler, puppy, and terrier ever! All three were covered in dried mud and debris, all three were the happiest little gang of ragamuffins ever.

And yes, all three were caught one by one and dunked in the tub for a thorough scrub down... Bonzai even had a stripe of car oil from her topknot to tail!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

FunkyPuppy said:


> Thank you! I do my best to keep her pretty. I kinda hoped for a prissy little diva who considered dirt a personal insult, but instead i got a rowdy little tomboy who patiently endures the combing and washing before darting back to the yard for Rough n Tumble games with my son and Silky terrier. She's just one of the guys!


bwahahahaa! prissy? temperance gets a bath and is a wreck immediately! right now i need to pick grass from her cords. she helped mow again yesterday.


----------

